# Oreo's waiting thread



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

This is Oreo. She is a coming 2 yr old myotonic doe who is due to our myotonic buck at the end of March. She has already started bagging up a little. I'm so excited as this will be the first kids we have on our farm to our new registered buck Rufus. Below is a pic of her and our buck. Sorry for the quality of her last pic I used my phone to take it tonight in the barn. The first is a pic of her last spring.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding 
She's pretty!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you. We tried to move her to a pen by herself, she is extremely timid with the other girls and I didn't want her to have to fight for hay but she panicked without her 2 friends so now I have 3 does hanging out In the kidding pen lol. They are all mellow so it's all good


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

yesterdays pic


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

2 pics from tonight. She don't like me looking under there so she backs up to the wall lol. She is really loosening up. Got a little icky back there due to pregnancy discharge so gave her a shave


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Started with some thick yellow discharge today Looks like she might have dropped some. She isn't due until the end of the month so hoping she waits. 

Does anyone know how early the can go and does it happen often that the deliver early?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What day is she due? I have heard of them going up to a week early with fully developed kids. Does with multiples tend to go sooner.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

11/29/17. She still eating moving around normal and acting normal


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sorry 3/29/17


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

the starting of goop (with some hay stuck to it for added detail lol)


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

babies will come soon!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm so excited these will be our first babies to our new buck


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!! Good luck


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

nope just looking at me like I'm crazy for watching her eat LOL she's not due till the 29th


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

day 142. My phone camera is not the best in the barn


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Haha sorry I totally forgot! I've got a question. When did she start showing a belly?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Started really growing past couple weeks lol. Her coloring plays tricks on the eyes with it


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

ok today is day 144. She is hard to get pics of as she isn't that tame. Have been working with her and I can walk up to in the barn and catch, pet, and check her but she only tolerates. Her udder is getting very firm. She is a FF, coming 2 yr old. I have to do a spruce up shave on her. Still eating and going out during the day with the doe herd. I can get my fingers all around her tail, can't find ligs


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Came home today to find that Oreo wasn't out with all the other does, they are able to move in and out of the barn. Found her payingby herself in a pile of hay, which is unusual for her that she is very attached to one of our other does. When she got up she had a long string, probably about 4 to 5 inches. It wasn't what I characterize as Amber color but I found it again usual she was off by herself so I put her in the kidding pen and will just keep an ion her over the next couple hours


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yay!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm trying not to get excited. It's 77 degrees right now and some of the other does are laying around cause they are warm just not by themselves lol


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

she has dropped


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh yay!!!! Good luck


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

apparently sitting works better at this point (?)


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I have never seen "plug" this long. Anyone? It's not the normal amber color


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

I would say she's in labor.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is in labor or beginning, that is a clear long tube discharge. 

Happy kidding.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Excellent. Thank you


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

yes kids will be here soon!!!!!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Started what appears to be mild pushing about 30 min ago. Discharge A LOT thicker


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any news???


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

She is still goo'ing. Thinking she is just stage one and is dilating away


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

She's gonna make me stay up all night lol


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Labor can last a long time!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Are you sure she's not having trouble tho?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any serious pushing?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

First sac broke 10 min ago and she is serious on pushing now. Told her she is on a limited time frame and I'm going in


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

R






JUST pulled this little girl. She was breech had to find legs.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats on a doeling!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations! Is she a single?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, good work, anymore kids?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

It was just her. They were napping last time I checked in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds great.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I am getting a little worried as even though she is showing her slight attention she is taking rather poor care of the baby. She never really fully cleaned her and she doesn't pay a whole lot of attention for her compared to our other does 

Do you think maybe it is because it is her first or due to the residual pain of birth (we did have to go in and pull the baby). The doe is eating and drinking


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Normally in FF they are kind of slow they're learning oh I've got a baby but I don't know what to do. My doe Briar got bred at 3 months and I didn't know till it was to late to do anything about it. When she gave birth I put her kid in front of her and she just looked at her like where did this come from?! Within a week or two she loved that kid. I just left her in the pen with her kid of course I had other moms in their too showing her what to do but eventually she'll get the hang of things. Leave her in the stall alone just her and the kid for a few days. If you have another mom and kid let them spend time together and she'll show her what to do. Make sure she let's the kid nurse tho!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

She is letting her nurse, that's why I'm not in a panic lol. I just left them in the kidding pen. She seems to be spending more time and attention on her as time passes. I think they are going to be good


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That's good it just takes a little while for the oh I've got a baby thought to kick in!


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

*oreo*

Love to see them when they are up and standing. Glad you were able to help her. Your a good mom


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Mom and baby are healthy and doing excellent


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, so cute.  :fireworks:


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow she is beautiful! Thanks for picture.


----------

